
Show HN: Asteroids game made with polymer - catalintro
http://catalint.ro/asteroids/
======
krapp
At first, I thought the hitbox in front of the player was too large, but then
I noticed the asteroid images are apparently being resized, so I suspect the
hitbox for the asteroids is assuming the original dimensions, causing
collisions in apparently open space. I'm only assuming this is what's
happening, since I don't want to wade through that much javascript to find
out.

Since this seems to be a demo i'm not going to get too pedantic about the
gameplay, but that definitely is something you would want to address in an
actual game.

~~~
catalintro
thanks, the meteor is replaced with an explosion, but doesn't keep up with the
scale

you're right, it's a technology demo I had fun making, not that much invested
in game-play

thanks for the pointers

------
codepope2014
Cut to Sam Jackson going "ASTEROIDS... HAVE YOU EVER SEEN IT?"

(This is a side scrolling game which has rocks to shoot)

------
dvh
The licensing notes all over the source code are pretty obnoxious. I mean 27
times in one file? Come on!

~~~
catalintro
haha, you mean the polymer licensing right? I have none :) actually you can
even see the full code here, it's open sourced
[https://github.com/catalint/asteroids](https://github.com/catalint/asteroids)

~~~
catalintro
also, it's 27 times because of bundling, and their way of typing license in
each file header

------
catalintro
Try it on mobile also

